
The Linux kernel, how it is developed, and how we stay sane doing it - preek
https://voicerepublic.com/venues/223/talks/982
======
yeukhon
I really prefer to have a transcript available. This is for users who prefer
to get a feeling of the talk (is it interesting enough for me to stay on it
for 30 minutes?) and also for accessibiliy. People who cannot hear should be
able to read the transcript, even though I can safely the # of deaf users
using your service is so low, but still a transcript would be really nice. I
don't expect 100% accurate, which means i am okay with it done by a machine
(much like Youtube's transcript). Knowing half of the content is good. This
surely is a big project but consider it at some point.

------
lawl
I'd really like to listen to that talk. But first it didn't work on firefox
29, it does though on Chromium 34, for me. But the audio quality is _HORRIBLE_
, my ears are bleeding, I had to give up at 1:21.

I tried to search youtube, but no luck so far. If anyone has a better
recording, _please_ share.

Edit: Since it seems there are no slides anyway and others are having problems
with the site, if it doesn't work in your browser, you can try
[http://voicerepublic.com/vrmedia/982-clean.m4a](http://voicerepublic.com/vrmedia/982-clean.m4a)
with a media player, vlc works for me. still doesn't change a thing about the
quality of the recording though.

~~~
dfc
I was actually surprised by how bad the recording quality was. I had
flashbacks to listening to crappy mp3s of HOPE/Defcon presentations in the
late 90s and early 00s. I wish there was a nice VLC plugin to clean up audio
like this. I imagine an hour with Audacity and one could clean it up, but I
have never done anything in Audacity that ended up being as simple as I
thought it would be.

------
Spidler
Why am I getting a talk on Openstack at Cern, and not the Greg KH talk?

~~~
preek
CTO of voicerepublic.com here

All talks have unique URLs, so when you click the link from HN, you shouldn't
find yourself at another talk. If you can reproduce that problem, I would be
very interested in a detailed bug report, though.

However, we have multiple talks on Openstack[1], if you were interested(;

1\.
[https://voicerepublic.com/search/1/Openstack](https://voicerepublic.com/search/1/Openstack)

~~~
chandraonline
I just saw the same problem. I just clicked through to
[https://voicerepublic.com/venues/223/talks/982](https://voicerepublic.com/venues/223/talks/982)
and the recording is for OpenStack at CERN (the text etc refer to Kernel
development). The talk starts out "We have a few hundred thousand lines of
perl code..." That was a nice little start for a talk about Kernel
development!

------
temuze
I'm using Chrome on Linux and I got "You are using an outdated browser - You
are using an old version of Chrome whis is 28."

That's a little snarky. Chrome on Linux doesn't have automatic updating and I
tend to forget to update. Here's a mirror:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:LWDDNOb...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:LWDDNObuvhgJ:https://voicerepublic.com/venues/223/talks/982+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

~~~
preek
CTO of voicerepublic.com here.

Sorry for coming off snarky. We develop and run VR using Debian Stable which
ships Chromium 33 right now.

We are a very small team building voicerepublic.com and did launch just last
week. To offer a perfect experience, we only allow browsers that we actually
could test. Whence the team grows, we certainly will test and support more
browser versions.

~~~
temuze
Good answer. And hey, on the bright side, you reminded me to update Chrome!

~~~
dfc
How are you not getting chrome updates from your distro?

------
kasbah
Doesn't work at all for me in either Chromium or Firefox (all extensions
disabled) on Ubuntu 12.04. I just press play and it tries to load and goes
back to a play button.

------
jqm
Is firefox 20 really that old that this should not work?

(ah, well according to you yes, they are now on 28). But is there a reason it
shouldn't work? I mean, I understand not supporting I.E6 but it wasn't that
long ago I installed this. Or else time is running together on me.

Just a tip from a user perspective. If you can avoid forced browser upgrades
it's a good idea. I generally don't go any further unless I really really want
to see the content.

~~~
dfc
[https://www.mozilla.org/security/known-
vulnerabilities/firef...](https://www.mozilla.org/security/known-
vulnerabilities/firefox.html)

~~~
jqm
Ok, I looked the list of updates. Some of them don't apply to me, many I don't
care about, a few I do. So I appreciate the reminder (thanks guys who did the
site) and will upgrade ASAP.

Still, I didn't identify any change would prevent the site from working so I'm
just curious. Anyone care to shed some light on this?

~~~
ogpcc
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7757894](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7757894)

------
kyberias
Why on earth doesn't that player have a volume control?

~~~
preek
Because most machines these days have volume control built in. You can pause
the talk, though, if you want it to shut up for a moment.

~~~
dktbs
I think most people would expect for an audio player to have volume control. I
can't think of another web audio player that doesn't offer it.

~~~
tormeh
But they're completely redundant. What would you use it for?

~~~
teraflop
A web page shouldn't act like it has exclusive ownership of system resources
like audio; there may be other pages or applications running, and it's often
useful to be able to control them independently.

For instance, if I have Gmail open in the background, there's no reason that
adjusting the volume of whatever's in the foreground should also force me to
change the volume of incoming chat notifications.

~~~
comex
On this note, it's annoying that OS X doesn't provide an external per-app
volume control like Windows has. For example, Gmail's voice chat doesn't have
a volume control; if I'm watching an iTunes video at the same time (along with
the person I'm voice chatting with) and want iTunes to be louder than the chat
(due to background noise from the latter), the best I can do is turn the
iTunes volume up, but setting it to maximum is insufficient. With such a
feature, I could just turn down the browser's volume, though I suppose it's
still worthwhile to have volume controls directly embedded in video players
for convenience.

